# Does my dog need large breed puppy food?



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an 8 week old standard goldendoodle puppy. He'll be 50+ pounds when full grown. I did extensive research online and decided to buy him 4health puppy food from Tractor Supply Company. It's seems like a good quality, healthy food. It's been discussed here:

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/67781-4health-dog-food-tsc.html

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/4health-dog-food-dry/

I took my puppy for his first vet visit and the vet says that I should feed him a premium "large breed puppy" food, not just a premium "puppy food." He says that feeding regular puppy food to a large breed puppy can make him grow too fast and have joint problems. He then proceeded to recommend Science Diet large breed puppy food. The ingredients in Science Diet look like trash compared to the 4health puppy food.

First off, is it true that I should feed my puppy "Large Breed Puppy food" instead of just "Puppy food?"

If so, what's a good quality healthy Large Breed Puppy food to get for him? The 4health brand doesn't make a Large Breed Puppy food. I have access locally to a Petco, Tractor Supply Company, and Wal-mart.

Thanks!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have my Lab puppy on 4health, regular puppy. In another bag I'll be switching her to regular adult.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never heard of 4health, but I'm going to read the articles listed. 

It is recommended that you feed large breed puppies (which I would think yours is) large breed puppy food, but most large breed and normal breed puppy foods have to high of calcium in them and are not suitable for large breed puppies because they still inhibit too fast of bone growth, which is bad. The only puppy foods I have found that are actually suitable for large breed dogs is Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Solid Gold Wolf Cub. 

To be fair, I haven't analyzed the ingredients in all large breed puppy formulas, so there are probably a few more, but I know science diet is not worth your money. For that same price you could get a lot of better foods, and science diet is that great anyway.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, you should be feeding "large breed puppy food". Switch to adult food earlier than recommended, as well.. maybe sometime around 6 months of age. Make sure that whatever puppy food you're choosing has 1.5% or less of Calcium. Too much calcium is bad for large breed pups.


----------

